# Can't explain this new PE.



## SimpleMan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all, 

Recently found out my wife was having an EA and it is still going on, we still have sex and at first it was all fine and I could go my normal time. However, I found out that she had sent him intimate pictures about a week ago. Something must have snapped in me. We are still having sex but I literally can barely last 30 seconds now!!! I even tried getting a prelude ejaculation first before trying to have intercourse. This did not work. On top of this even after attempt number 2 I came back for number 3 and yet again couldn't last! What the hell is wrong with me!? I know this has to be something mental since finding out about the photos. Now I'm afraid that even if my wife and I don't R that I will have this problem with all women in the future. Doesn't exactly help me keep my chin up!

HELP!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Ummmm... why is her EA STILL ONGOING??? I think the PE could be related to learning about the pictures, but I can't say for sure because I am not a man. But her continuing this affair isn't going to help either. Another thing... you said she sent HIM photos... Did he send HER any that you saw? Or, do you suspect that he did? THAT could cause a mental block as well, which could be contributing to your problem.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know if he did. His girlfriend found the pictures of my wife and told me about it. I'm not sure if I even want to know if he sent my wife any.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SimpleMan said:


> I don't know if he did. His girlfriend found the pictures of my wife and told me about it. I'm not sure if I even want to know if he sent my wife any.


I don't doubt that you wouldn't want to know... But it could be a subconscious thing, ya know? The EA, you said, is ongoing. Subconsciously, you may feel like you are not measuring up... and that could be contributing to the problem. First thing I would do is put a stop to all communication with this man ASAP. It may end the PE, or it may not. But it is a start. Right now, you have 3 people in your marriage. That needs to stop before you can try fixing anything with your wife.


----------



## Santa (May 31, 2012)

If I read your question correct, you have orgasm rather quickly now, right? 

Can I ask you, does the thought of her and the OM turn you on? 
Not a problem if it does, just curious if this is connected.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Ummmm... why is her EA STILL ONGOING???


I wouldn't touch her cheating azz while the EA is going on.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

^ THAT'S what I was thinking. Why boink her at all? She apparently isn't "there" with you. She is "sharing" herself with someone else...that's a pretty huge mental issue for you. I don't understand why you even WANT to do her!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

PE is a form of ED, if you look it up, it's definitely mental, why give her your all, when she isn't giving you her all... somewhere in your subconcious you are getting off quickly to have the deed done and over with. I think if you have proof of this EA it's time to confront.


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Santa said:


> If I read your question correct, you have orgasm rather quickly now, right?
> 
> Can I ask you, does the thought of her and the OM turn you on?
> Not a problem if it does, just curious if this is connected.


It would seem that in my case, I'd be more than likely to experience delayed ejaculation or total erection problems, if I could even achieve one. But anything is possible. The fact that this has came about with the discovery of your wive messing around would place it at the point of being connected. Get some counseling and no, those things resolve with time. If you deal with it early on, it should not effect your future. However, help is in the utmost advised quickly to nip this in the bud, as well as your wife's EA. Good luck! 

The reason I can give this advice. I struggled with related issues for nearly six months. Counseling did help!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

You need to find out exactly what's going on. If it hasn't gone physical yet, I'd be surprised

Why are you still sleeping with this woman???


----------

